# 30 Coolest and Funny Tux Icons



## PcEnthu (Mar 31, 2008)

This blog post has some 30 Tux icons gathered from CrystalXp.netwhich will entertain u for some moment.

I really liked the Mona lisa Tux  

P.S: Users with soft heart for V$sta, stay away from the Smart Tux


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 31, 2008)

nice collection.
after all that was the reason linus choose a penguin as a mascot......

i love sherlock holmes tux 
*tux.crystalxp.net/en.id.5975-sherlock-holmes-tux.html


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

For me:
*tux.crystalxp.net/png/pinguino-tux-debian-1995.png

I have a avatar for *metalheadGautham*  
this :
*tux.crystalxp.net/png/santang-alien-tux-2359.png
OR:
*tux.crystalxp.net/png/th_2524-rock-stux.jpg

nevermind!they cracked the links


----------

